# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Anyone have have before and after pics?

## FloridaMatrix

Anyone have have before and after pics?

----------


## kiki123



----------


## kiki123



----------


## MACHINE5150

there are tons.. there is a section of pics of members thhat you can search through

----------


## MACHINE5150

here is my fav before and after pic

----------


## Far from massive

Here is one for ya...shows it can work for anyone, PS steroids and HGH not facelifts and makeup... LOL.

----------


## bodybuilder

lol carrot top is looking pretty huge as of late.

----------


## bdzemske

yeah he sure is, his shoulders look stupid tho compared to the rest of his body

----------


## Bodybuilding-Student

his shoulders arent that bad

----------


## Natureboy71

When I was just in Vegas I saw a recent picture of him and I think he slowed it down some. Looked a lot smaller then he was before.

----------


## Public Enemy

Just some pics of before/after steroid pics of bodybuilders (Not pro), athletes, everyday ppl, etc. Sorry if u looking for Pro Bodybuilders only. Just that since carrot top was involved, then why not? lol





(Hopefully he removed that Gyno that we see on the left pic.. lol)

----------


## desizon

Public, damn that guy in your first post has some very nice forearms.

----------


## Public Enemy

Yea. His shoulders are also pretty epic.

----------


## weknowbobbito

wow amazing

----------


## gladmax

Carrot top Really lol

----------

